# Yer Avridge Bitter - continuous hop version



## ceeaton (Jan 21, 2017)

This is all @Boatboy24 's fault. Had made me make a Dogfish head 60 minute IPA last weekend, and decided to try the hop schedule on a normal English bitter. Recipe follows:

6.1 lbs Pale Ale malt (Avangard Malt)
8 oz 80L Crystal malt
Hops:
8 g Apollo Hops, 17 AA, 75 minutes, 19.8 IBU
UK East Kent Goldings Hops, 5.1 AA, a 2g addition from 60 to 0 minutes @ 2 g per 5 minutes - 12.6 IBU
WLP 007 - Dry English Ale yeast

Original SG 1.039

Drank some Yuengling Chesterfield Ale while making the batch for some hoppy inspiration.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 21, 2017)

I made a 60 minute IPA?

Funny timing. Wife and I are going out to dinner tonight. We have a gift card for the Dogfishead Tavern that we got at a neighborhood White Elephant party. I wanted to go there, but she just wasn't in the mood for that tonight. Another time I guess.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 22, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> I made a 60 minute IPA?
> 
> Funny timing. Wife and I are going out to dinner tonight. We have a gift card for the Dogfishead Tavern that we got at a neighborhood White Elephant party. I wanted to go there, but she just wasn't in the mood for that tonight. Another time I guess.



Sorry, changed the post to "he made me make", your earlier suggestion intrigued me enough that I attempted to make it.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 22, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Sorry, changed the post to "he made me make", your earlier suggestion intrigued me enough that I attempted to make it.



Sorry, didn't mean to twist your arm so hard.


----------



## ceeaton (Jan 23, 2017)

Boatboy24 said:


> Sorry, didn't mean to twist your arm so hard.



Doesn't take much, the power of suggestion is usually enough....

Though this batch was producing CO2 yesterday morning, a nice head of foam didn't appear until early this morning (got up for a drink of water around 2 am). CO2 production is almost enough to blow off the airlock. Surprised it took so long as I pitched slurry from a previous batch, usually starts up within a few hours, maybe I didn't move over enough volume of slurry.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

Kegged this the other night (2-5-17). Needs some time to hang out in the keg, a bit young around the edges. EKG hops are quite prevalent, wondering if this is going to be a bit over the top once the 1/2 ounce of dry hopped pellets do their thing.


----------



## Johnd (Feb 7, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> Kegged this the other night (2-5-17).EKG hops are quite prevalent, wondering if this is going to be a bit over the top once the 1/2 ounce of dry hopped pellets do their thing.



You're speaking jibberish..........


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> You're speaking jibberish..........



What part is jibberish? EKG is East Kent Goldings (it's a hop). Dry hops are added after the boil, in this case to the keg. It already has a lot of hop character (aroma and flavor) that will only intensify with the addition of the dry hops. Is that better? (I know, it's beer speak on a wine forum)


----------



## Johnd (Feb 7, 2017)

ceeaton said:


> What part is jibberish? EKG is East Kent Goldings (it's a hop). Dry hops are added after the boil, in this case to the keg. It already has a lot of hop character (aroma and flavor) that will only intensify with the addition of the dry hops. Is that better? (I know, it's beer speak on a wine forum)



I'm sure you know of what you post. I'm not so gifted in beernese. Probably don't open 12 beers a year, and only finish a few when it's really hot and the beer is really cold. I do however find beer making interesting, but it would be wasted on my consumption habits.


----------



## ceeaton (Feb 7, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I'm sure you know of what you post. I'm not so gifted in beernese. Probably don't open 12 beers a year, and only finish a few when it's really hot and the beer is really cold. I do however find beer making interesting, but it would be wasted on my consumption habits.



Ah, but it might keep you away from your aging wine??? That's my story and I'm sticking with it. So far the boss has bought that one, just have to make her a batch every now and then. I'd probably double my beer drinking if I lived in your area of the country. Plus there is nothing like a good cold beer with some cajun cuisine.


----------



## BernardSmith (Feb 8, 2017)

Johnd said:


> I'm sure you know of what you post. I'm not so gifted in beernese. Probably don't open 12 beers a year, and only finish a few when it's really hot and the beer is really cold. I do however find beer making interesting, but it would be wasted on my consumption habits.



There is no law of nature that requires a home brewer to brew more than a gallon at a time... Despite the fact that the doyens of brewing write books assuming that 5 gallon minimums are the local currency there are several very good books based on 1 gallon recipes (that's about 8 bottles) - and the use of dried malt extract (DME) or liquid malt extract (LME) can make brewing single gallons not much more challenging than making a wine...


----------

